# WTS: Two(2) Tsunami Classic Series 7'



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Tsunami Classic TSCS701ML 1/8-3/8oz spinning. Have a matching pair, like new, don't believe they've ever left the garage. Discontinued models.

$100 for the pair picked up, buyer to pay actual shipping costs including tube.

Located halfway between Richmond and Charlottesville, can deliver to a reasonable distance.


----------

